# Newcomer-hoping to get to Spain/Portugal in January



## hil26 (Jun 15, 2009)

With a bit of luck will be getting away for 3 weeks in January. Any helpful tips on route to take would be great.

Am getting told to take the ferry overnight from Portsmouth I think, but how long would it take if I took the Chunnel.?

Overnights on route? Not too sure were we will end up so general info would be good. 

MH not wintersied yet - hoping the frosts will be later when we get back

cheers

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Post removed !

G


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We went by P&O in Jan 2009 - last sailing of the season - Jan 3rd - CHECK availability (Brittany Ferries - not such good trip when we went at Easter - no wildlife officer to alert you to dolphins / whales; boat disgorges into centre of Santander, very busy roads - closed down before Xmas I think). Fortunately the Bay of Biscay was as flat as a millpond for the 2 nights (Depart 8pm Sat, arrive 8am Monday). "Bilboa" has direct access to fast motorways to whisk you southwards!

However, it is expensive! We enjoyed the boat, including the buffet dinner at £17, but others feel it is poor quality (some of the food court stuff we would not repeat, although it was cheap - £8!!). Cabaret was good. We thought it all made an excellent start to the holiday.

If you go for 3 weeks, there may not be a ferry back! Thus you will definitely have to drive up through France, where the roads MAY be a bit cold - allow a little longer than you would in summer. This will also limit your time in Spain - Portugal may just be too far - it depends on how fast you go!! We got to Marbella in 2 tiring days of virtually entire dual carriageway driving.

Last year the snow ploughs were parked on the side of the motorway (every 2nd junction) and the temp gauge said "-3deg" on some stretches, although we only got the lightest of dustings of snow (plenty on the mountain tops - Spain is the second most mountainous country in Europe!), but there was ice on the verge (Spanish drivers came past us with considerable verve, even though we did 60mph most of the time). Madrid airport was closed, you may recall, and I think the minister in charge was forced to resign. Surely the weather will be better this year.

Wish I could join you.

Gordon


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we usually use the tunnel. Just to give you a rough guide with approx 6 ish hours a day we an be in the Algarve in 4 days from Calais but last time took 5 days to get back to Calais............so a rough guide would be allow 8-10 days travelling at that time of year. We had just under four weeks last year as we had to get back for Xmas and I really wished we had a tad longer.

If you need any help with stopovers etc I know of a few open in winter.

We find the tunnel really easy to use and you are in Calais in less than 40 minutes.


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

If I might hi-jack this thread... we're over-wintering on the CDS this year and have decided that we also fancy spending 2/3 weeks (maybe more) on the Algarve. Hope to wild camp for some of the time but is it true that sites in Portugal are fairly cheap? 

Cheapness aside what sites in Portugal are your favourite and why?

Thanks all you nice people.


----------



## hil26 (Jun 15, 2009)

many thanks - just the sort of information I was after - so glad I found this site and subscribed


----------



## 108825 (Dec 21, 2007)

*hola*

i just stayed at camping villmoss , at dos hermanos , approx 10k outside seville , junction 533 off a4 , very near to the carrefour , clean , tidy and safe site ,

gary

enjoy your trip


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

As a newcomer you may find it easier, and cheaper, to use the overseas travel service of either the C&CC or CC.
You may still be able to get a package to a rally site on the Algarve or Med Coast, and if you can stay over 3 weeks on site the pitch costs are a lot lower. They also have 'en-route' overnight stops. I allow 6 days from Calais to the Algarve. 
Ferries from Portsmouth to Santander do not start until March, P'mouth to Le Harvre are available, but it is cheaper to go from Dover and the cost saving is more than the additional fuel costs. 
Look through this forum as there are already a number of threads on this topic, some of which cover it in some detail. 
Safe journey and look to the sunshine further South.
BTW we were walking in shorts on the Alagrve last February, and I'm looking forward to a repeat exercise!!


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Its only our personal opinion but we think 3 weeks is too short a time to go so far, you're gonna spend half of that time or more driving or travelling.


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

*AGREE*

I have to agree with Brimo, three weeks is to short, you will spend most of your time travelling. Regards Barrie


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't think the tunnel will be back to normal in the foreseeable future,

Loddy


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

We have used both the short and the long crossings when we visited the CCC rally at Camping Albufiera, and I feel that for just 3 weeks away, if going via Dover you would be doing much more driving than relaxing.The ferry into Bilbao could make it much more of a holiday.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

> Its only our personal opinion but we think 3 weeks is too short a time to go so far, you're gonna spend half of that time or more driving or travelling.


I used to do it regularly for this period of time when I was working, 4 days each way. If you go Calais-Rouen-Dreux-Tours-Bordeaux-San Sebastian-Burgos-Madrid-Grenada-CSD then its about 1300miles. Decide for yourself whether you think it is worth it 

peedee


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
I live on the Costa del Sol so have done the trip many times.
If by road and we want to get home quick then 2 days 1 overnight Calais to malaga is 1325 miles Bayone neat the border is just about half way by using toll roads its very doable about 10/11 hours a day at the wheel we do 21/2 then 20 minute stop and so on so about 12/13 hours start to finish.If you go slower and use RN roads will be slower and you will need 2 or 3 night stops.
The boat to northern Spain is a good way to go P&O better than Brittany but be prepared for cancellations at this time of year.Also it is economical of season by road look at £90 each way for tolls plus diesel etc cross channel by ferry it's a lot cheaper than the tunnel only takes 90 minutes or so.
If your heading for mid or southern Spain go:
Calais
Rouen
Le Mans
Poitoire
Bayone
Burgos 
Madrid
Then decide mid or south 
Good toll free roads all through Spain you will make good time
Enjoy the trip good fun especially 1st time
You could run into snow Biaritz to Burgos but the roads are kept clear


----------

